# My first project on the new lathe



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Black Friday I bought that Rikon 1216 Lathe at WC. I don't have anything to compare it to as it's my first lathe but so far I'm loving it. Since buying the lathe I've just about had a delivery every day. Tonight was the first time that I had a chance to take it for a spin. One of the deliveries was the Amazon pen started kit (PSI) so that's where I started. Here's my first pen!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

i was going to get the Rikon on sale but decided to save up for the Delta 46-460, been druling over that lathe since day one of my turning experiance :laughing:, so how do you like the expenses that turning puts you through?

Thats a great looking pen, what kind of wood and finish did you use? i bet once you get your carbide tools, you will have alot more projects to show off :thumbsup:


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Whoop whoop! Right on!!! I got the same one, planning to pick it up from Woodcraft tomorrow since they only had one in stock on Friday. Maybe we should start a Rikon 1216 club


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

good start man:thumbsup:
but why no pics of your lathe?
no pics of your lathe?
you know that aint right:no::no::no::no:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

there you go ... :thumbsup:


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I was thinking of drilling and CAing in some light gauge brass rods into the blank. Will my standard (cheapo) starter tool set cut through the brass or should I wait till my carbide set coming from RusDemka?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

fboyles said:


> I was thinking of drilling and CAing in some light gauge brass rods into the blank. Will my standard (cheapo) starter tool set cut through the brass or should I wait till my carbide set coming from RusDemka?


Were did you get your set? HHS?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Were did you get your set? HHS?


I've used my cheap hhs set from harbor freight in some copper caps and it did fine. Just keep them sharp


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

IF your chisels say "M2 HSS" (high speed steel) like THIS SET you should be ok, but I've only ever used scrapers to turn down brass components (ferrules for tool handles) so I can't say for sure.

Take very (very, very) light cuts ... :yes:


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

It's a PSI sold from 



. 3 HCS Pen turning chisels??


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

fboyles said:


> It's a PSI sold from Amazon. 3 HCS Pen turning chisels??


Is "HCS" a typnig errro? :icon_cool:

It doesn't say what kind of tools they are, and there isn't a whole lot of zoom to the photo, so I can't tell what kind of tools those are.

Whatever, so long as the tool has "HSS" stamped on it someplace, you should be ok :thumbsup:


----------



## Bozwell (Nov 25, 2012)

ChiknNutz said:


> Whoop whoop! Right on!!! I got the same one, planning to pick it up from Woodcraft tomorrow since they only had one in stock on Friday. Maybe we should start a Rikon 1216 club


I'm in..... LOL 
Got my Rikon on Black Friday as well. It was a 1 1/2 hr drive each way to the closest Woodcraft store so after cruising the net, Amazon had it at the same price with only $19.95 shipping and it shipped from Woodcraft. My truck won't travel for 3 hrs. on $19.95 in fuel so it was a no brainer LOL. Also got the Wood River 5 piece mini set on sale for $40 and ordered a reconditioned Nova G3 from Tecknatool for $89.
Need to slow down the cash burn for a bit now. May have my own fiscal cliff if I don't watch it LOL :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I decided to go for it with the brass inlays. Here's pen #2. This was way a lot more time consuming then I originally thought. But I really like the end results.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

fboyles said:


> I decided to go for it with the brass inlays. Here's pen #2. This was way a lot more time consuming then I originally thought. But I really like the end results.


Looks great,


----------



## mickferd (Nov 30, 2012)

Congratulations, Dema! I had a Rikon and worked it to death - literally. Wore the bearings out. It's a great little machine. One of the things that made it "groan" was when I put an 8" birch log about a foot long on it and turned a vase about 6" high with a 3" opening in the top. Things slowly went downhill from that point. I just bought a Nova 1624 to replace the Rikon, and I must say its like going from a Kia to a Lincoln. It was on sale. Good luck. Turning is addictive. Mickferd


----------



## mickferd (Nov 30, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Black Friday I bought that Rikon 1216 Lathe at WC. I don't have anything to compare it to as it's my first lathe but so far I'm loving it. Since buying the lathe I've just about had a delivery every day. Tonight was the first time that I had a chance to take it for a spin. One of the deliveries was the Amazon pen started kit (PSI) so that's where I started. Here's my first pen!


Looks like Padauk. Is it?


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Just picked up mine. Had to drive in some of Americas worst traffic, thru the heart of Seattle. It took me almost an hour and a half to go 28 miles. I just realized that without a drill chuck for the tail stock, I have no way to drill holes :-( something else to order i guess. I am expecting a Nova G3 chuck and extra set of spigot jaws tomorrow. I am also starting to think that this $220 lathe is gonna cost more than all my other tools combined... how the heck is that?

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ChiknNutz said:


> Just picked up mine. Had to drive in some of Americas worst traffic, thru the heart of Seattle. It took me almost an hour and a half to go 28 miles. I just realized that without a drill chuck for the tail stock, I have no way to drill holes :-( something else to order i guess. I am expecting a Nova G3 chuck and extra set of spigot jaws tomorrow. I am also starting to think that this $220 lathe is gonna cost more than all my other tools combined... how the heck is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


Lol, its only the beginning...


----------



## Bozwell (Nov 25, 2012)

ChiknNutz said:


> Just picked up mine. Had to drive in some of Americas worst traffic, thru the heart of Seattle. It took me almost an hour and a half to go 28 miles. I just realized that without a drill chuck for the tail stock, I have no way to drill holes :-( something else to order i guess. I am expecting a Nova G3 chuck and extra set of spigot jaws tomorrow. I am also starting to think that this $220 lathe is gonna cost more than all my other tools combined... how the heck is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


I hear ya'...... You think you have everything you need and then oops! there are a few more accessories that you need for the next project. Just thankful that I have a great wife that supports my "habits". She did remind me that I still havent built an Armour Entertainment Center, 2 headboards, and 2 night stands that she requested back in September LOL. I told her I would get on those right after Christmas. She sure puts up with a lot :yes:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

ChiknNutz said:


> Just picked up mine. Had to drive in some of Americas worst traffic, thru the heart of Seattle. It took me almost an hour and a half to go 28 miles. I just realized that without a drill chuck for the tail stock, I have no way to drill holes :-( something else to order i guess. I am expecting a Nova G3 chuck and extra set of spigot jaws tomorrow. I am also starting to think that this $220 lathe is gonna cost more than all my other tools combined... how the heck is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum



You mean good old I5?, where the engineers thought it was a good idea to go from 5 lanes to 2 lanes?.

Have they torn down the viaduct yet? 

When I live up there I had to commute from Browns Point in Tacoma to Downtown Seattle, I hated fridays, always took 3 hours to get home.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I decided to try to make a short pocket pen for myself. It turned out a bit shorter then I wanted but still enough to hold.


----------



## Bozwell (Nov 25, 2012)

I like it! 
Got a few projects to get through before I can do any turning.
But that's the way it goes. Gives me more prep time before I go flying into it LOL
Great job on the pens!!!!!
Boz


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

It's killing me I don't need this but it's so hard not to buy it. My buddies Uncle will sell me his Jet 1014 w/ Nova G3 plus other extras for $150 for it all. But I like my VS Rikon???


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

fboyles said:


> It's killing me I don't need this but it's so hard not to buy it. My buddies Uncle will sell me his Jet 1014 w/ Nova G3 plus other extras for $150 for it all. But I like my VS Rikon???


Go for it, the chuck is probably worth that much..


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Well I decided to buy it and return the brand new Nova G3 chuck and adapter. That will pretty much pay for the Jet lathe which includes a Nova G3 chuck.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow! Nice score there.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

All of the pens here have been from my pen starter set which included 10 pairs of rosewood blanks.


mickferd said:


> Looks like Padauk. Is it?


----------

